# Canadian REIT companies



## Franko (Mar 31, 2012)

REITs have really been punished with the market selloff - a lot of Canadian REITs have sold off a lot more than the TSX has. What are your thoughts on picking these up during the decline? 

Any specific recommendations on REIT choice or a REIT ETF?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I would buy the index ETF, such as ZRE or VRE, rather than picking an individual company. ZRE down 47% in 1 month. It was likely overpriced a month ago, but that is still almost a 100% return when real estate is in fashion again. Even if that is 3-4 years from now, that's a good risk/reward.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

A good REIT ETF is the CI First Asst Canadian REIT, RIT. Was a Fundata 2019 award winner and rated 5 stars by Morningstar.





2019 FundGrade A+® Awards


2019 FundGrade A+® Awards




www.fundgradeawards.com









CI Canadian REIT ETF | Overview | CI First Asset


CI Global Asset Management, a leading provider of Exchange Traded Funds (ETFs) in Canada, offers a comprehensive suite of ETF solutions. Rooted in strong fundamentals, the diverse and specialized lineup of CI First Asset ETFs strive to deliver better risk-adjusted returns than the broad market...




www.firstasset.com


----------



## Rising Tide (Jun 5, 2019)

I would also go with a REIT etf. I use XRE but I know lots of people prefer the equal weight ZRE.

Does anyone have any insights as to why REIT's seem to have been hit harder than stocks?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish it stays lower for a long time that I can get more shares as ZRE is set up for DRIP in my TFSA.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Rising Tide said:


> I would also go with a REIT etf. I use XRE but I know lots of people prefer the equal weight ZRE.
> 
> Does anyone have any insights as to why REIT's seem to have been hit harder than stocks?


Because businesses and residents are not going to be paying rent, maybe for 3 months or longer. They are just going to stop paying. Revenue will plummet. Really though, they're only down marginally more than stocks, which still down 30%+ even after the huge rally.


----------



## The Black Wizard (May 16, 2017)

There are going to be a number of deals in this sector but I'm staying away for now. Some of these ex riocan have lots of debt!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rising Tide said:


> Does anyone have any insights as to why REIT's seem to have been hit harder than stocks?


I thought it's because REITs are leveraged, so they are kind of like the financial sector which is also leveraged. Leveraged companies are more susceptible in a downturn, just as they benefited from an extra boost in the good times. Leverage amplifies both parts of the credit cycles (boom/bust).

REITs typically have mortgages & bank debts.


----------

